# [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

## yoyo

1/3 : Que dois-je faire AVANT d'ouvrir un nouveau topic ???

Lire ces quelques guides :

Ils peuvent vous éviter quelques petits désagréments / rappels à l'ordre (ou pire, d'être ignorés).

Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING)

Comment poser les questions de manière intelligente

N'oubliez jamais qu'une question bien posée appelle très souvent une réponse RAPIDE et JUSTE.

2/3 : Le problème (et sa solution) ne sont-ils pas déja à ma disposition ??

(Bien) utiliser les ressources disponibles chez MOI

Vous n'allez peut-être pas le croire, mais la plupart des solutions à vos problèmes se trouvent déja en votre possession. En effet, la quasi-totalité des programmes présents sur votre disque dur sont installés avec leur mode d'emploi.

Ceux-ci peuvent prendre différentes formes qu'il convient de connaître. Je vous recommande donc fortement la lecture de cet excellent "how to" ("Comment faire" dans la langue de Molière) : [HOWTO]-Comment utiliser man, info, .....

(Bien) Chercher sur le(s) forum(s)

Tout d'abord, comprenez qu'il y a beaucoup beaucoup de monde ici.

Cela signifie que beaucoup de problèmes sont posés (et résolus) quotidiennement ...

Votre problème a très probablement déja été rencontré par quelqu'un d'autre. Peut-être a-t-il également été résolu ??

Vous gagnerez du temps (et ne nous ferez pas perdre le notre   :Wink:  ) en utilisant le moteur de recherche du forum :

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Méthodes de recherche :

1) Un message d'erreur - copiez les mots clés de ce message d'erreur et/ou le programme qui l'a généré. Exemples : cpdflib, jpeg, php, xorg, xinerama ...

2) Un problème d'installation / configuration : mettez le nom du programme ou du paquet, le nom du morceau de hardware que vous voulez installer.

3) Vous pouvez vous limiter au forum "French" si vous voulez. Mais ça serait dommage de se priver des ressources des autres forums (qui en plus sont organisés par thèmes) : un problème de noyau a plus de chance de se retrouver sur le forum 'kernel & hardware' ...

4) Il existe également plein de doc et de guide sur le site www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml (et son équivalent francisé : www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml ). Le manuel Gentoo est, par exemple, une base de connaissance indispensable ...

Les wikis http://wiki.gentoo.org/ et http://www.gentoo-fr.org/ sont également des mines d'informations précieuses ...

De plus, une liste des HOWTOs de ce forum est présente en post-it (en haut).

Tips :

Ces rappels proviennent de la lecture du Gentoo Forum Feedback.

D'après les administrateurs du site et les modérateurs, la fonction search implémentée par phpBB utilise par défaut l'opérateur OR dès que la chaîne de caractères passée en entrée contient plusieurs mots. Donc pour augmenter les chances de succès de vos recherches explicitez les connecteurs logiques de vos requêtes. : AND ... 

Ayez des mots de plus de 3 lettres dans la requêtes, et éviter les formules bateaux  :Razz: 

Par ailleurs, je vous déconseille d'utiliser le quick search, la page search est beaucoup plus puissante: recherche sur forum particulier, affichage par posts ou par thread... 

De plus, on peut utiliser * pour wildcard ( partial match) exemple: 2.6*

 :Exclamation:  certains mots sont automatiquement supprimés de la requête comme emerge, world ..

la liste complète des mots non spécifiques gentoo est là

retrouvez l'ensemble du thread ici

bonne recherche   :Wink: 

Bugzilla :

Certains problèmes n'ayant pas (encore) de solution, nous sommes encouragés à émettre un rapport de bug sur bugzilla. 

Mais avant, il faut bien évidemment s'assurer qu'il n'existe pas déja et donc utiliser le moteur de recherche de bugzilla ...

Et pour en connaître toutes les subtilités, quoi de mieux que de lire la page d'aide qui lui est consacrée : https://bugs.gentoo.org/quicksearch.html ??

Conclusion :

Le secret est donc evidemment dans les mots qu'on utilise! fstab, root, boot, crontab ... 

Mais comme pour l'utilisation de votre Gentoo, plus vous l'utiliserez et mieux vous l'utiliserez : rechercher une info, cela s'apprend.

3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ??

Bien sûr, Linux (et Gentoo) évolue(nt) en permanence et tous les sujets n'ont pas été traité ou leur solution est devenue obsolète ...

Dans ce cas, vous pouvez ouvrir un  nouveau topic. Mais, afin qu'il soit utile aux autres utilisateurs Gentoo (qui utilisent la fonction 'rechercher'   :Wink:  ) quelques 'règles' ont été établies ...

Ces règles permettront également de mieux cibler votre problème. Ainsi, les personnes compétentes viendront le lire et y apporteront une solution plus rapidement ...

Voici donc ces quelques règles :

Le format des titres des sujets

Suite un une idée (excellente) de yaubi (le thread complet ici) approuvée par notre vénéré modérateur dioxmat (  :Wink:  ), nous avons décidé ensemble (et j'insiste sur le "ensemble" car cette discussion était (et reste) ouverte à tous) d'un format pour le titre des threads.

Car ce forum appartient à tous et il appartient à chacun d'entre nous de le rendre le plus accessible possible.

Le format choisi est : [THEME] description (état)

Evidemment, le formatage n'est pas fermé : si vous n'aimez pas les majuscules, vous n'en mettez pas ...

Le but est de séparer les trois champs pour que lors d'une recherche, il soit plus aisé POUR TOUS de retrouver une info.

Ainsi, "theme" décrit au mieux "l'origine" du thread : [NVIDIA], [XFREE], [OFF-LE-MUR]   :Arrow:  il peut être aussi bien matériel, logiciel ou off-topic.

Petite précision : si le pb concerne un logiciel particulier, voir dans une version particulière, alors utilisez ça comme thème.

De la même façon, évitez les themes du genre [N00B] ou autres qui ne décrivent absolument pas votre problème ... Cela ne vous empêche pas de le précisier dans le corps de votre message pour obtenir des réponses plus détaillées.

Viens ensuite la "description" du pb proprement dit : on précise au mieux le sujet : pb de double affichage par exemple.

Et enfin, l'état précise si une solution a été trouvée (résolu), si un rapport de bug a été émis (buzilla avec si possible la réf du bug), ...

N'indiquez pas (non-résolu) : votre problème est résolu ou il ne l'est pas ... De plus, une recherche avec 'résolu' comme argument donnera également les sujets non'résolu' ...   :Confused: 

Et à l'intérieur ??

Ne postez qu'une question par thread ! C'est vite le bazar dans les réponses sinon, et en plus y'aura forcement une de vos questions qui va être oubliée dans la discution.

Je vous recommande aussi vivement la lecture de cette FAQ : [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?. Cela vous permettra d'inclure dès le premier post les informations nécessaires à la compréhension de votre problème qui sera ainsi résolu plus rapidement.

Enfin, le style SMS est à proscrire : plus un message est facile à lire plus il sera facile d'y répondre. Le niveau bac+12 en français n'est pas exigé mais simplement un minimum d'effort pour que les posts soient compréhensibles (ponctuation etc.). Et si vous êtes perfectionniste   :Wink:  , voici une bonne adresse pour s'assurer une orthographe irréprochable : Le Trésor de la Langue Française.

Oops !!! Je m'ai trompé !!!

Lors de la création de votre thread le titre ne suivait pas les règles indiquées ici. Ce n'est pas grave, cette 'erreur' peut être réparée très simplement :

1) appuyez sur le bouton Edit/éditer en haut à droite du cadre entourant votre 1er post,

2) visualisez le champ Sujet dans la page d'édition

3) modifiez ce titre pour qu'il suive les règles de formatage

4) appuyez sur le bouton Submit/ Envoyer

5) se dire qu'on ne vous y reprendra plus   :Rolling Eyes:  

Conclusion :

Linux est une communauté qui fonctionne sur l'entraide.

Pour qu'elle soit efficace, il est nécessaire de suivre quelques règles de conduite : les manpages suivent des règles précises.

Heureusement car sinon, pour trouver une info, on galèrerait passablement.

L'effort demandé n'est vraiment pas important et permettrait d'améliorer de beaucoup la lisibilité du forum.

D'ailleurs : quand vous répondez à un thread qui ne se conforme pas à ces règles, faites un petit renvoi vers ce post et demandez à l'auteur d'éditer son sujet.

ce topic est librement inspiré (repompé) de plusieurs threads de ce forum et mis à jour quand le besoin s'en fait sentir. La discussion n'est pas fermée et ces règles peuvent (doivent) évouler avec ce forum (et ceux qui le font vivre).

À NOUS de jouer ...

MAJ du 03/11/2004 : Modification du titre de ce topic, (re)mise en page et ajout d'une section 'recherche'...

PS : Pour le cas où je ne pourrais plus maintenir ce post (ou si d'autres veulent l'utiliser ailleurs) : ce document est libre de droit et peut-être repris partiellement ou dans son intégralité.

----------

## yuk159

yoyo ? >>la classe   :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

merci Monsieur pour ce point

----------

## yoyo

Monseigneur est trop bon !!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je précise (pas pour yuk159  :Wink:  ) que je n'ai pas pris le melon et que je ne me prends pas pour "dieu le père"  :Laughing:  .

D'ailleurs, l'idée n'est même pas de moi (la HOOONTE   :Embarassed:  ),  elle mérite seulement d'être défendue (et appliquée).

----------

## TGL

Merci Yoyo  :Smile: 

J'ajouterais trois choses (yoyo, si tu peux éditer pour rajouter ça, ce sera + pratique, merci.):

 - si le pb concerne un logiciel particulier, voir dans une version particulière, alors utilisez ça comme thème (enfin, c'est peut-être déjà ce que tu voulais dire, mais je trouvais pas ça clair)

 - ne postez qu'une question par thread ! C'est vite le bazar dans les réponses sinon, et en plus y'aura forcement une de vos questions qui va être oubliée dans la discution.

 - quand vous répondez à un thread qui ne se conforme pas à ces règles, faites un petit renvoi vers ce post et demandez à l'auteur d'éditer son sujet.

@Dioxmat: tu pourrais mettre ça en sticky stp ?

----------

## yoyo

Voilà TGL j'ai ajouté tes observations à mon premier post.

J'espère que sa longueur ne rebutera personne ...

----------

## TGL

Je pense que tu peux le raccourcir des qlqs "merci TGL", après tout, vu le nb de personnes qui ont participé à l'élaboration de cette charte, on va pas s'en sortir si on met tout les crédits  :Wink: 

Mais sinon, non, la longueur est ok je pense.

----------

## dioxmat

Bon je reste contre l'utilisation des majuscules :)

Apres, c'est vous qui voyez. (hop sticky)

----------

## TGL

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Bon je reste contre l'utilisation des majuscules 

 

Woué ! On est deux.

----------

## yoyo

Heureusement que la longueur du 1er post est "ok" (dixit TGL)   :Confused: 

Un extrait de ce poste dit : *Quote:*   

> Evidemment, le formatage n'est pas fermé : si vous n'aimez pas les majuscules, vous n'en mettez pas ...

 

Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour mériter ça   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Evidemment, le formatage n'est pas fermé : si vous n'aimez pas les majuscules, vous n'en mettez pas ... 
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour mériter ça    

 

Mais rien va, c'est très bien, change rien, ne fais pas gaffe à nos radotages de vieux cons orthotypographilistes (enfin, moi au moins, mat je sais pas, je veux pas l'insulter)  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Moi je suis pour les majuscules dans le thème  :Smile: 

testé et approuvé  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi je suis pour les majuscules dans le thème

 

Moi aussi  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs voilà ce que serait (selon moi) l'allure idéale du forum, conformément à la charte. J'espère qu'on y arrivera rapidement, je trouve que ça rend vraiment bien.

[img:2741acfb3c]http://perso.club-internet.fr/gilles.martinot/forum_test.png[/img:2741acfb3c]

Attention, l'observation prolongée de cette image peut être à l'origine de troubles chez les orthotypographilistes épileptiques.

----------

## mickey08

c'est vrai que c'est clair !

je promets d'essayer de rédiger des sujets de posts plus explicites  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

@Dom:

 :Laughing: 

Mais tu prends des exemples qui t'arrangent aussi. Évidemment que USE je m'en fous qu'il soit en capitales... Mais par contre, je lis bien mieux: 

[WindowMaker-0.80.2-r3]

que:

[WINDOWMAKER-0.80.2-R3]

  De toutes façons, c'est évident que le "tout capitales" c'est de la perte d'information. Les lettres sont beaucoup plus dures à discriminer, elles se ressemblent plus. Et puis c'est comme de mettre du son trop fort pour des enceintes: à tout saturer, on ne distingue plus rien. Le "M" de "WindowMaker" t'aide à reconnaitre le nom parcequ'il se détache du bien du "w" avant et du "a" après, alors que dans "WINDOWMAKER" il est noyé, au même niveau que le reste. C'est pas génant pour des mots courts, mais c'est fatiguant pour des mots longs. Bref, un juste milieu serait (oui, je sais, je me répète):

 - en capitales les catégories bien connues et courtes, reconnaissables en un coup d'oeil, genre [RÉSEAU], [MATOS], [KERNEL], etc.

 - en normal (majuscules où il faut, minuscules sinon) les nom de logiciels, etc.

Enfin bon, sinon, je m'en remettrai...

----------

## Dom

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Mais tu prends des exemples qui t'arrangent aussi.

 

C'est vrai, j'ai volontairement pris ce qui rendait le mieux  :Wink: . Je suis d'accord avec toi, dans certains cas les minuscules sont plus lisibles. Il n'y a qu'à laisser le choix à l'auteur du post, qui optera pour ce qu'il considère être le plus lisible et le plus esthétique.

----------

## yaubi

Moi, je serais quand même pour mettre à disposition quelques catégories prédéfinies, non pas pour en limiter le nombre, mais pour inspirer les auteurs. A ce propos, voici une citation d'un de mes messages à ce sujet 

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La liste des catégories pourrait ainsi être :
> 
> [DISCUSSION] : comme son nom l'indique
> ...

 

J'ai aussi pensé à un truc : s'il manque de l'espace pour ecrire en entier (résolu), on peut autoriser la contraction (res), voire (R), de même que (bugzilla), (bugz) et (B)

----------

## Keneda

mince j'ai vu ca trop tard  :Smile: 

mais je ferais comme ca maintenant  :Wink: 

----------

## spOOwn

bonne idée, les themes prédéfénies, ca servira toujours aux personnes qui ne savent pas quoi mettre !!!

----------

## BlakDrago

Bonne initiative mais je trouve que le formatage des titres commence à disparaitre, ce n'est pas faute de le rappeler au gens ...

 :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

Je suis daccord avec toi et yoyo (dans un thread que je viens de lire)  :Sad: (( certains sur ce forum le font vivre et repondent souvent tres vite.

Il est dommage de contstater (quand ca arrive) que tu repond a quelqu'un qui ne tient aucun compte de ce que tu lui dit, a part la reponse qu'il voulait  :Confused: 

Alors pour ceux que ca interresse ... un petit effort  :Very Happy: 

PS: je sais pas si je suis tres clair, mais j'ai un peu la tete dans le pate   :Laughing: 

----------

## dioxmat

Bon, ca commence a faire quelques temps que c'est en place, et ca part dans tous les sens. Faute de "standard", tout le monde met nimporte quoi juste pour faire joli, c'est pas glop glop.

Je propose de se mettre d'accord sur une demi douzaine de trucs standard. On pourrait s'inspirer des forums d'a coté, et avoir:

Jeux

Portage

Multimedia

Desktop

Install

Réseau

OT / HS

Ca me parait un bon début. Des avis ?

----------

## mickey08

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OT / HS
> 
> [/list]
> ...

 

oui : c'est quoi OT ?

une rubrique matériel ?

----------

## TGL

@mickey: "OT"=="Off Topic", I guess. Doesn't sounds that french though...

@diox: yep, c'est vrai que c'est un peu le bazar là. Va pour moi de reprendre les catégories "officielles". Je rajouterai bien "Programmation" pour les questions du genre «j'essaye de faire ça en bash, mais ça marche pas» (si si, y'en a eu des fois). 

Et tout ça sans oublié de rajouter le bon vieux "(résolu)" quand nécéssaire, ou d'autre flags du genre (je crois que j'ai vu un "(TIP)" recemment, c'est une bonne idée ça). 

Aussi, je me demande si il ne serait pas bon de signaler les threads dont la smiple lecture peut intérresser des gens : il y a parfois des simples questions qui donnent lieu à de vrais petits howto, qui parfois vont au delà de la résolution du problème particulier initial. Ce genre de truc méritent pas le sticky, mais ça pourrait être sympa de les signaler quand même, juste pour dire que ça vaut le détour. Je suggère un petit "[+]" dans le sujet, quelque chose comme ça. Bon, maintenant, je reconnais que l'attribution de la chose risque d'être assez aléatoire... on pourrait dire que le [+] se met seulement si un lecteur le demande/suggère, et que le posteur (ou modérateur  :Smile: ) le trouve effectivement mérité. 

Enfin je sais pas hein, c'est une idée comme ça, j'y ai pas beaucoup réfléchi non plus...

----------

## yuk159

Les categories predefinis je suis POUR, d'autant que ca devient de plus en plus dur de retrouver un fil meme quand on y a participe   :Confused: 

Et pour le [+] ce serais impec, comme ca je serai plus oblige de chercher comme un fou le fil avec le script portlog-info  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## TGL

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Et pour le [+] ce serais impec, comme ca je serai plus oblige de chercher comme un fou le fil avec le script portlog-info 

 

<off>

Ouhlala, portlog-info, que j'avais dis que j'étais sur le point de l'améliorer et qu'il allait être vraiment bien et tout et tout, et que j'ai complètement oublié depuis...  :Embarassed: 

Bon, ce WE je le fais  :Wink: 

</off>

----------

## yuk159

<off> on a tous des choses a faire tu sais  :Wink:  </off>

[EDIT] A propos de script ce serai pratique d'avoir un thread avec les script des utilisateur (qu'on fait ou qu'on utilise).

Pas besoin que ce soit un sticky, juste un fil ou on balance des petits utilitaires

----------

## TGL

Ouais mais ce que je crains avec un thread "petits scripts pratiques", c'est qu'on y discute d'un des scripts, et puis d'un autre en même temps, et puis... que ce soit le bazar. 

Par contre, poster ces trucs comme des [Tip], et que quelqu'un ce dévoue pour maintenir un post avec des lien sur ces threads, me semblerait bien. C'est ce qui est fait dans un post "portage utilities" (ou qqch comme ça) sur le forum "Tip's and Tricks" je crois, et c'est vraiment un post à [+]  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

C'est clair ...

Bon je veux bien le faire puisque je cherche souvent des scripts (en ce moment meme  :Wink: ) et que tu gere deja les Builds perso  :Mr. Green: 

Mais bon va falloir que je me trouve un clavier francais

----------

## yuk159

Youhou .... elle et morte la discute ou quoi ?

On en est ou des categorie predefinies ?

----------

## DomiX

bonsoir  :Smile: 

C'est une exellente idée de prédéfinir les sujet des tread, mais pourquoi ne pas la généraliser à l'ensemble du forum.gentoo.org. Ainsi les recherches seront beaucoup plus simple  :Wink:  (simple à proposer, mais pas facile à mettre en oeuvre j'avoue  :Razz: )

A+

----------

## xahag-gentoo

Pour des questions de lisibilité, je suis tombé sur ceci :

http://www.gnurou.org/documents/smart-questions-fr.html

A+ !

Xahag

----------

## fromooze

Salut!

Je voulais vous demander si l'idée est GPL, parce que je viens de la proposer dans le forum espagnol et j'aimerais savoir si on devra payer une license pour la utiliser  :Wink: 

J'éspère que bientôt dans le forum espagnol on "copiera" votre idée parce que je la trouve très practique. Si ça marche, je viendrai vous informer parce que j'imagine que ça vous fera plaisir de commençer une nouvelle mode dans les gentoo-forums  :Very Happy: 

DomiX, Torvalds n'a jamais essayé de vendre son kernel à personne, il ne voulais non plus qu'il s'appelle Linux  :Smile:  Dans le OpenSource, je pens que les choses marchent comme ça, les gens ont des nouvelles et les bonnes idéeś/projects prennent sa propre vie. 

Excuses pour mon français, mais j'éspère m'en rencontrer avec en venant plus souvent dans ce forum  :Smile: 

Salutations dès l'Espagne

----------

## zdra

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DomiX, Torvalds n'a jamais essayé de vendre son kernel à personne, il ne voulais non plus qu'il s'appelle Linux  Dans le OpenSource, je pens que les choses marchent comme ça, les gens ont des nouvelles et les bonnes idéeś/projects prennent sa propre vie. 
> 
> 

 

A ce que j'ai lu, il n'a pas essayé de le ventre, mais il avait pas l'idée de le rendre libre au début non plus ! Il était entraint de chercher sous quelle licence il allait le sortir et c'est là que Stallman l'a convaincu du bien fait de la GPL  :Smile: 

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Excuses pour mon français, mais j'éspère m'en rencontrer avec en venant plus souvent dans ce forum 
> 
> 

 

Pas de probleme, tu parles (écrit) mieux que la majorité des francophones du forum... honte à nous (surtout à moi  :Sad:  )

----------

## fromooze

À propos de Linus je parle de tout au début  quand il l'a fait  comme "jeu" et le kernel roulait seulment dans son petit ordinateur avec clavier finois. Je ne me souviens où, mais j'ai lu que c'est des autres "hackers" qu'on voulu que le project se developpe parce que lui allais le laisser comme ça (c'etait son project fin de études). Mais l'histoire a ce propos n'est pas trop claire, il y a une manque d'études.

Je ne sais pas si j'ecris bien... j'ai l'impresion de faire plein de fautes. Mais je devrais être consideré à moitié francophone, j'ai vecu un an (tu vois ce mot je ne sais jamais comme l'écrire an/année/ânne.. merde, j'éspère que ce bien comme ça   :Embarassed:  ) en France à Lorient où j'ai fait Première,  je séjourne presque tous les années en France (ma soeur et mon beau-frere - français lui vivent en France) , je lis beaucoup en Français (Rousseau, Foucault, Barthes, Proust, LeBlanc...) , et surtout... j'ai passé mon BAC de français!!! (11'5, mais avec un 19 à l'oral!)  Soyons justes dans les valorations  :Wink: 

----------

## fromooze

Bon, finallèment, c'est presque officiel. Sur le forum espagnol, on a notre prope Sticky avec les conseils de utilisation.... J'éspère que ceci arrivera à la version stable cet semaine, maintenant on est sur ls 0.9, la prochaine, la pre-release  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Bonne idée !

Si tu veux, on est entraint de discuter sur qq améliorations du texte, pas de vrai changements, mais plutot des précisions sur l'usage de tout ça...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186681

----------

## sireyessire

moi je rajouterai bien cette idée d'un modérateur pour diminuer la taille des posts:

```

#!/bin/bash

# Code to cat a config file removing all comments and blank lines.

 

grep -vh '^[[:space:]]*#' "$@" | grep -v '^$'
```

 ou pour les adeptes de sed

```
sed -e '/^\(\t\| \)*#.*\|^\(\t\| \)*$/d' -e 's/\(.*\)#.*/\1/' "$@" 
```

ça permet de virer les lignes de commentaires des fichiers de conf ce qui prend en fait beaucoup trop de place.

post original

merci à tomk et à Earthwings pour ces élégantes solutions

qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ça permet de virer les lignes de commentaires des fichiers de conf ce qui prend en fait beaucoup trop de place.
> 
> 

 

bah le mieux ca serait que les gens se raisonnent eux-meme, non ?  

Prenons le cas de quelqu'un qui a des problèmes avec la configuration de son kernel, et qui n'a pas trop l'habitude (voire c'est la première fois) de compiler son kernel. Il poste son fichier .config. Pour lui indiquer quelle option il doit changer, c'est tout de meme plus pratique d'avoir les rubriques de configuration, et les options non configurées (tout ca commence par un #). Ca permet d'etre plus précis dans la *localisation* du problème dans le fichier.

Ceci dit, quand je vois des xorg.conf postés avec 80% de commentaires ca m'énerve aussi. Alors je serais plutot pour indiquer dans le sticky une recommendation (mer*e, je connais plus l'orthographe de ce mot ...) pour le post des fichiers de configuration : Enlever les commentaires inutiles. Le problème bien sur est la définition de *inutile* ...  :Smile: 

M'enfin, si chacun réfléchi un peu avant de poster, ca sera pas mal.

----------

## navier-stokes

moi je vais poster en anglais, c moins prise de tete...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *navier-stokes wrote:*   

> moi je vais poster en anglais, c moins prise de tete...

 

prise de tete ? Franchement il t'en faut pas beaucoup !

----------

## Trevoke

T'en fais pas que les anglophones ca les ennuie autant que nous, mais nous on en parle..

Imagine bien que si tu es aide, un jour tu aideras.

----------

## charlax

Je trouve que finalement cette règle nuit à la lisibilité de l'ensemble. Très peu de personne suivent strictement les règles, il y a un emploie massif.

Florilège : 

[OFF : MATOS] Athlon 64 + Raid 0 : votre avis ?

[1.4 STAGE 1] SCRIPT BOOTSTRAP INTERROMPU

 [Install] unreal tournament [résolu]

[USB] USBView ne trouve rien : message d'erreur [OPEN]

[SPOOFING] port et service ouvert sur mon ip (resolu  :Sad:  )

Ca peut donner l'impression de quelquechose de compliqué pour les novices.

[SPOOFING] port et service ouvert sur mon ip (resolu  :Sad:  )

Des gens usent et abusent des majuscules.

Je préfèrais avant : 

Matériel : Athlon 64 + Raid 0 : Votre avis ?

Script bootstrap interrompu (1.4 stage 1)

Installation de Unreal Tournament

USBView : Message d'erreur

Port et service ouverts sur mon IP.

Par contre l'idée (résolu)/(non résolu) reste une bonne idée.

----------

## kernelsensei

attends que je gueule un bon coup histoire d'uniformiser le tout !!  :Wink: 

Les majuscules faut pas en abuser c'est clair !

moi ce qui me gene, c'est le status, yen a qui mettent des trucs exotiques !

----------

## yoyo

 *charlax wrote:*   

> Je trouve que finalement cette règle nuit à la lisibilité de l'ensemble. Très peu de personne suivent strictement les règles, [snip]

 Et c'est bien là tout le problème ...  :Sad: 

 *charlax wrote:*   

> Ca peut donner l'impression de quelquechose de compliqué pour les novices.
> 
> [SPOOFING] port et service ouvert sur mon ip (resolu  )
> 
> Des gens usent et abusent des majuscules.

 Car, comme tu l'as dit, les règles ne sont pas correctements appliquées ...

 *charlax wrote:*   

> Je préfèrais avant : 
> 
> Matériel : Athlon 64 + Raid 0 : Votre avis ?
> 
> Script bootstrap interrompu (1.4 stage 1)
> ...

 C'est ton opinion et je la respecte; mais perso, quand je vais faire un tour sur les autres forums (comme "Kernel & Hardware") je trouve que ça fait fouilli et je suis obligé d'utiliser la fonction "search" pour trouver une info (qui si elle est récente se trouve généralement sur la 1ère page).

Mais tu peux rouvrir le débat sur ce sujet car cette règle a pour but (dans mon esprit tout du moins) d'évoluer jusqu'à convenir à la majorité des utilisateurs (c'est une règle GPL   _^^_ ).

 *charlax wrote:*   

> Par contre l'idée (résolu)/(non résolu) reste une bonne idée.

 Là-dessus on se rejoint; par contre le "non-résolu" me semble inutile (sujet abordé dans un ancien thread) : une recherche donnera les threads "résolu" ET "non-résolu" (qui n'ont pas forcément d'intérêt). J'aime bien le terme "open" que l'on commence à trouver régulièrement (mais entre paranthèses et en minuscules).

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> La liste des catégories pourrait ainsi être :
> 
> [DISCUSSION] : comme son nom l'indique
> 
> [COMPIL] : erreurs de compilation (emerge et kernel)
> ...

 

Bah moi je suis inventif parce que je sais pas quoi mettre, dans quelle langue, comment l'utiliser. "MATOS" .. "HARDWARE".. Bref, il nous faut des conventions!  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

J'attends vos remarques sur le remaniement du premier post ...

Enjoy !

----------

## kernelsensei

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Tres bien fait! J'avoue que je retirerais bien quelques lignes de trop pour donner plus de corps au poste.

De meme.. "Regles de vie" c'est sympa mais il faudrait quelque chose qui attire le lecteur (qu'est-ce que j'ai a y gagner moi si je lis ca?) .. C'est pour ca que je prefere un truc du genre "Comment se servir du forum".

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

----------

## sireyessire

joli remaniement, c'est tout beau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

Bien plus joli en effet !

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Nickel !!!! Merci

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour les compliments ...   :Embarassed: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'avoue que je retirerais bien quelques lignes de trop pour donner plus de corps au poste.

 Lesquelles ??

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> De meme.. "Regles de vie" c'est sympa mais il faudrait quelque chose qui attire le lecteur (qu'est-ce que j'ai a y gagner moi si je lis ca?) .. C'est pour ca que je prefere un truc du genre "Comment se servir du forum".
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

 

Pour le titre, c'est vrai que je n'étais pas très inspiré : "Comment se servir du forum" me semble bien ... Encore du boulot pour yuk159   :Wink: 

Je pense ajouter des liens vers gentoofr et le wiki gentoo qui sont tout de même des minse d'information importantes.

Vous voyez d'autres liens utiles ??

----------

## zdra

Le manuel en VF, google   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci pour les compliments ...  
> 
> Je pense ajouter des liens vers gentoofr et le wiki gentoo qui sont tout de même des minse d'information importantes.
> 
> Vous voyez d'autres liens utiles ??

 

c'est mérité les compliments   :Wink: 

sinon, oui un lien vers bugzilla gentoo, avec un petit laius sur chercher aussi la pour les problèmes d'emerge...

----------

## yoyo

@zdra :

Le manuel c'est fait ...

google, ça m'a démangé, mais on sort du cadre "forum + gentoo" ...

@sireyessire :

bugzilla est une très bonne idée (et un gros oubli de ma part) : je m'y colle de suite ...

----------

## Trevoke

Tout d'abord, j'aime pas Google (meme si je me sers de gmail, j'avoue, j'avoue), alors un lien vers www.alltheweb.com c'est plein mieux je trouve  :Smile: 

Sinon, je m'excuse, -1 pour moi, je voulais dire "quelques retours a la ligne de trop" .. Simplement histoire qu'il y ait un peu plus d'information par centimetre carre d'ecran lol  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sinon, je m'excuse, -1 pour moi, je voulais dire "quelques retours a la ligne de trop" .. Simplement histoire qu'il y ait un peu plus d'information par centimetre carre d'ecran lol 

 Il suffit d'avoir plus de centimètres carrés d'écran !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mon opinion c'est qu'une trop grande concentration d'infos rebutte. Mais si une majorité trouve que le style est trop "aéré", je supprimerai quelques 'retour-chariot'.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour alltheweb, même remarque que pour google ...

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.smeagol.free-online.co.uk/sigpics/google-mofo.jpg ?

http://www.digitalend.com/pics/google.jpg ?

<-- j'suis un ange.

----------

## sireyessire

@yoyo: je me demande s"il faudrait pas mettre un mini howto changer le titre du thread...

genre un: 

Malheureusement, lors de la création de mon thread le titre ne suivait pas les règles indiquées ici, mais ce n'est pas grave, cette erreur peut être réparée très simplement:

1) se positionner sur le premier post du thread (le mien)

2) appuyer sur le bouton Edit/éditer en haut à droite du cadre entourant mon post,

3) visualiser le champ titre dans la page d'édition

4) modifier ce titre pour qu'il suive les règles de formatage

5) appuyer sur le bouton valider/submit/ envoyer

6) se dire qu'on est quelqu'un de bien et s'autocongratuler, si on a fait ça avant que quelqu'un fasse la remarque

----------

## yoyo

Je me disai que ça manquait cruellement au topic   :Arrow:  ajouté (et un peu remanié).

Merci sireyessire    :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je me disai que ça manquait cruellement au topic   ajouté (et un peu remanié).
> 
> Merci sireyessire   

 

de rien, 

bon, ta version est plus .... diplomatique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercete

plomplom

je traine depuis le début de mon stage sur www.developpez.com

et sur le forum ils ont une gestion interne du bouton "résolu"

moi je trouve que ca fichtrement futé !

C'est peut être adaptable sur les forums gentoo ?

Ca a l'air d'être du phpBB aussi !

----------

## kernelsensei

effectivement ca a l'air bien foutu aussi, mais si c'est un patch a appliquer, faut pas rever, on ne l'aura pas ! les admins veulent seulement de phpBB vanilla !

----------

## br0mGreV

Il pourrait etre bon de mettre un lien vers ce site, ou un résumé de son contenu. non ?

http://www.gnurou.org/documents/smart-questions-fr.html

Après tout ca rentre dans le cadre de comment bien se servir du forum.

----------

## yoyo

 *br0mGreV wrote:*   

> Il pourrait etre bon de mettre un lien vers ce site, ou un résumé de son contenu. non ?
> 
> http://www.gnurou.org/documents/smart-questions-fr.html
> 
> Après tout ca rentre dans le cadre de comment bien se servir du forum.

 En effet, c'est un bon lien (et en français).

Il complète ce topic : Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING) que nous devrions tous avoir lu ...    :Confused:  (et dont un lien pointe vers celui que tu donnes ...   :Rolling Eyes:   ).

Je vais ajouter une section pour y mettre ces deux liens.

J'attends vos retours/propositions.

----------

## br0mGreV

Maintenant que tu le dis, le post que tu pointes reprenait la version anglaise dont le document que j'ai indiqué est la traduction officielle en francais (point numero 13 du guideline. )

----------

## Trevoke

Continuons sur notre lancee:

Et si on determinait le genre d'information qu'il faut donner en general, et en particulier pour chaque type?

Genre : emerge / portage, ARCH est obligatoire .. etc. Ca nous simplifierait vachement la vie!

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Continuons sur notre lancee:
> 
> Et si on determinait le genre d'information qu'il faut donner en general, et en particulier pour chaque type?
> 
> Genre : emerge / portage, ARCH est obligatoire .. etc. Ca nous simplifierait vachement la vie!

 

Ouaip ! Je pourrais ajouter cela section 3/3, partie "Et à l'intérieur ??".

Mais j'ai peur que la longueur du post rebute même les plus courageux  si on essaie de couvrir tous les thèmes ...

Proposez quelques exemples; le débat reste ouvert !   :Wink: 

----------

## br0mGreV

Tant qu'on y est, pourquoi ne pas écrire un script qui générerait automatiquement ces informations, en BB-code, pour facilement générer un copier-coller ici. Ainsi si une personne passe sans avoir lu ce post, on peut toujours 

- le rebasculer sur ce poste

- lui donner un lien direct vers le script qu'il puisse executer.

----------

## zdra

Bah les 3/4 des gens sont en x86, ceux qui ne le sont pas préciseront d'office...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je crois que ça sert à rien de mettre trop de regles, bientot on va venir avec une mise en page obligatoire, couleur des titre etc...

Faut rester dans le compromis utile/facile. Et je crois que c'est parfait comme c'est dit pour l'instant. Si tout le monde fait un titre correcte et pense à donner un minimum d'info tout se passe pour le mieux.

Juste peut-etre insister sur:

- quand on a un message d'erreur, poster les logs !

- quand le message d'erreur vient d'un emerge, poster tout depuis la 1er apparition du mot "error" car juste les 2 lignes finale de portage ne disent rien d'interraissant, et lors d'une compilation c'est toujours la 1er erreur rencontrée qui est important, les autres ne sont souvent qu'une conséquence de la 1er.

Bref moi je suis pour mettre ici des info sur les problemes courant qu'on rencontre régulierement dans les questions, mais inutile de parler de problemes qu'on rencontre tt les 50ans.

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Juste peut-etre insister sur:
> 
> - quand on a un message d'erreur, poster les logs !

 

= Point 4 du premier lien donné dans le premier post de ce thread : "Include logs and tell us commands executed".

Ça serait pas mal qu'une brutte en anglais fasse une traduction de ce post ...

Pour le reste, je suis du même avis que zdra (mais ça fait peut-être trop longtemps qu'on traîne sur le forum et tout ça nous parraît évident ... )

----------

## Trevoke

Je me colle a la traduction.

Sinon, euh, il serait bien de mettre les infos relatives au titre dans le "premier ecran" c'est-a-dire ce qu'on voit avant d'avoir a descendre dans la page HTML. Ca eviterait les (non-resolu) et autre lol  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sinon, euh, il serait bien de mettre les infos relatives au titre dans le "premier ecran" c'est-a-dire ce qu'on voit avant d'avoir a descendre dans la page HTML. Ca eviterait les (non-resolu) et autre lol  

 J'ai rencontré un dilem lors de la mise en page de ce post : privilégier le formattage des titres ou favoriser la recherche.

J'ai choisi la seconde option pour réduire le nombre de doublons dans le forum (et ainsi réduire le nombre de rappel à l'ordre pour le format du titre   :Wink:   ).

Du coup, j'ai modifié la numérotation pour insiter à tout lire jusqu'au bout.

----------

## zdra

De toutes facons un nouveau sur le forum va pas lire les regles, donc pour le titre soit il remarque que tt les postes sont déjà formaté et il comprend assé facilement le principe. Soit il fait une erreur et on le revois sur le poste avec les regles... Donc si on l'y renvois il lira d'office tout ou du moins la partie concernant le titre, meme si c'est pas en 1er page  :Wink: 

Donc moi je vois plus ce poste comme une série d'info bien présentées où on peut renvoier ceux qui enfreignent un principe, et pas un contrat qu'il faut avoir lu en s'inscrivant sur le forum....

----------

## Trevoke

[allemand]Et c'est l'herreur que tu fhais![/allemand]

----------

## Starch

Ce matin en me levant, un mal de crâne pas possible causé par l'absorbtion d'une bière de piètre qualité la veille, je me suis dit « Il y'a quand même une chose qui serait pratique ».

Et cette chose la voici. Il serait bien d'arriver à déterminer les questions qui seront nécessairement posées à un mec qui n'explicite pas bien son problème.

Par exemple, le type essaie de mettre en place un serveur mais n'arrive pas à sy connecter. Les premières questions s'il ne précise rien seront quasiment invariablement

```

rc-status

/etc/init.d/machin restart

netstat

```

Alors plutot que de les redemander à chaque fois, ce serait bien d'ajouter une sorte de référencement de ces quelques commandes, en fonction du problème...

----------

## kwenspc

une sorte de FAQ en quelque sorte non?

----------

## Trevoke

Oh la bonne idee, oui, un FAQ.

Si ton probleme est un probleme de router : donne ceci.

Si t'as un probleme de compilation : donne cela.

Si t'as un probleme avec Windows : jette ton ordinateur tu ne merites pas d'en avoir un... Je sors?

----------

## yoyo

 *Quote:*   

> Oh la bonne idee, oui, un FAQ.

 +1

Par contre, pas ici; le premier post est déja très (trop) long ...  :Neutral: 

Par contre, si une âme charitable est prête à faire un post "FAQ", pas de problème pour intégrer un lien ici (déja fait moultes fois ...   :Wink:  ).

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oh la bonne idee, oui, un FAQ. +1
> 
> Par contre, pas ici; le premier post est déja très (trop) long ... 
> 
> Par contre, si une âme charitable est prête à faire un post "FAQ", pas de problème pour intégrer un lien ici (déja fait moultes fois ...   ).

 

oki mais vous êtes sûr que c'est nécessaire? pour moi ça tombe un peu sous le sens, mais bon

sinon je pensais pas besoin de créer un autre thread si?

genre yoyo tu rajoutes un lorsque vous postez sur un problème de compilation vous joignez un 

```
emerge info
```

 (même tout le temps comme ça on sait où on est).

ça fera déjà bien avancer les choses

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> oki mais vous êtes sûr que c'est nécessaire? pour moi ça tombe un peu sous le sens, mais bon

 Nécessaire mais pas indispensable.  :Wink: 

Et cela te semble évident parce que tu as l'habitude des forums; mais un noob ne saura pas forcément quoi donner comme info (s'il savait, il trouverait probablement des infos par lui-même et se débrouillerait tout seul et du coup, on ne servirait plus à rien ...   :Razz:   ).

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon je pensais pas besoin de créer un autre thread si?
> 
> genre yoyo tu rajoutes un lorsque vous postez sur un problème de compilation vous joignez un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ben le problème c'est qu'amha, un "emerge info" n'est pas nécessaire à chaque fois (pb de config, noyau, hard etc.) et risque d'encombrer les posts.

Et si je parle des problèmes de compil il faut que je parle des autres problèmes ce qui va alourdir le premier post ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   oki mais vous êtes sûr que c'est nécessaire? pour moi ça tombe un peu sous le sens, mais bon Nécessaire mais pas indispensable. 
> 
> Et cela te semble évident parce que tu as l'habitude des forums; mais un noob ne saura pas forcément quoi donner comme info (s'il savait, il trouverait probablement des infos par lui-même et se débrouillerait tout seul et du coup, on ne servirait plus à rien ...    ).
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*   sinon je pensais pas besoin de créer un autre thread si?
> ...

 

je sais pas si c'est pas nécessaire mais c'est la procédure standard sur bugzilla.  :Wink: 

l'autre problème c'est que après ça va devenir du cas par cas et les faq vont exploser... :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

Arf, désolé, j'ai du couper court à cette discussion ...

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> je sais pas si c'est pas nécessaire mais c'est la procédure standard sur bugzilla. 
> 
> l'autre problème c'est que après ça va devenir du cas par cas et les faq vont exploser...

 Et bien l'idée reviendrait à avoir un thread [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?? qui centraliserait les autres FAQ (un peu comme le [howto howto] de yuk159).

Vos réactions ??

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Arf, désolé, j'ai du couper court à cette discussion ...
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*   je sais pas si c'est pas nécessaire mais c'est la procédure standard sur bugzilla. 
> 
> l'autre problème c'est que après ça va devenir du cas par cas et les faq vont exploser... Et bien l'idée reviendrait à avoir un thread [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?? qui centraliserait les autres FAQ (un peu comme le [howto howto] de yuk159).
> ...

 

moi chuis pour, et puis ca coute pas grand chose d'essayer

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Arf, désolé, j'ai du couper court à cette discussion ...
> 
>  *sireyessire wrote:*   je sais pas si c'est pas nécessaire mais c'est la procédure standard sur bugzilla. 
> 
> l'autre problème c'est que après ça va devenir du cas par cas et les faq vont exploser... Et bien l'idée reviendrait à avoir un thread [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?? qui centraliserait les autres FAQ (un peu comme le [howto howto] de yuk159).
> ...

 

Ouaip, je suis pour aussi. Mais faudrait peut être supprimer quelques "sticky" pour plus de lisibilité du  forum. 

Par exemple libérer: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ Poll ] qui sont les utilisateurs de Gentoo ?
> 
> [HOWTO] udev, DBUS, HAL, gnome-volume-manager, c'est quoi ?   ### celui ci, en faire un lien dans le howto howto
> 
> [Jabber] Communauté Gentoo   ### le mettre en lien ailleurs ?
> ...

 

En fait, il resterait:

 *Quote:*   

> [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!
> 
> [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français 10/06/05
> 
> [FAQ] Toutes les réponses qui existent déjà

 

Pour le guide de localisation en français, je ne sais pas trop si faut le mettre en lien (FAQ ou Howto howto) ou si faut le laisser en sticky.

L'idée étant d'avoir une présentation plus claire, pour celui qui arrive pour la première fois sur le forum

+

----------

## kernelsensei

Ouais, donc en Annonce je propose :

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

[FAQ] Toutes les réponses qui existent déjà

[Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français 10/06/05

Et peut etre garder [Jabber] Communauté Gentoo en sticky (ca peut servir si quelqu'un veut une aide plus interactive), ou alors le mettre dans la FAQ

Dans [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! on rajoute un lien vers la FAQ

Je me propose de faire la premiere ebauche de la FAQ

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Je me propose de faire la premiere ebauche de la FAQ

 

Quelles sub-divisions tu envisages pour la FAQ ? comme ça, on peut commencer à penser à ce qu'on veut inclure.

----------

## yoyo

/me suis avec intérêt cette discussion.

Mais pour plus de lisibilité, je resterai sur : "Et bien l'idée reviendrait à avoir un thread [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?? qui centraliserait les autres FAQ (un peu comme le [howto howto] de yuk159)."

Parce que [FAQ] Toutes les réponses qui existent déjà risque de devenir illisible rapidement ("trop d'infos tue l'info"). Ou alors quelque chose de centralisé.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> /me suis avec intérêt cette discussion.
> 
> Mais pour plus de lisibilité, je resterai sur : "Et bien l'idée reviendrait à avoir un thread [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ?? qui centraliserait les autres FAQ (un peu comme le [howto howto] de yuk159)."
> 
> Parce que [FAQ] Toutes les réponses qui existent déjà risque de devenir illisible rapidement ("trop d'infos tue l'info"). Ou alors quelque chose de centralisé.

 

hmmm. je comprends ton point de vue. Donc si je résume:

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !! 

    -> rajouter un lien vers la FAQ

    -> rajouter un lien vers le thread jabber

[FAQ] Quelles infos donner ??

    -> indiquer comment et ou trouver les infos : lspci, dmesg, ou trouver les logs en fonction du logger utilisé, emerge info, comment faire un grep dans les logs de Xorg, comment présenter les infos, etc ...

[Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français 10/06/05 

   -> inclure le thread [Howto] Apprendre le français à gentoo (je ne l'ai pas trouvé, y'a le raccourci vers celui de prodigy44 mais il me semble qu'il n'est plus d'actualité).

Je suis entièrement d'accord, "trop d'infos tuent l'info".

+

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben je pense reprendre les sections de la page principale (en gros) : Donc Kernel et Hardware, Network, ...

apres pour chaque section, je presente differents problemes ainsi que les infos requises pour reussir a le resoudre

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour les gens,

J'ai ajouté un lien vers la FAQ de kernel_sensei et également une petite phrase sur l'orthographe/le style SMS avec un lien sympa vers un dico assez puissant (idée et lien fournis par titix).

Si vous avez des remarques n'hésitez pas (comme d'habitude quoi   :Wink:   ).

++

----------

## zezo

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

